# Switch Samsung S20 Ultra vers iPhone 12 Pro Max



## http (25 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Voilà bien longtemps que je n'avais pas posté sur Macg, et en revenant ici, je me souviens de mon premier post, il y a 15 ans, lorsque j'envisageais de switcher du monde PC vers un PowerBook G4 17 pouces :
https://forums.macg.co/threads/je-reflechis-je-tourne-en-rond-jhesite.95932/

Depuis, de l'eau a coulé sous les ponts, j'ai poursuivi ma route avec MacOS jusque vers 2013, moment où je suis retourné vers le monde PC, très satisfait aujourd'hui de mon SurfaceBook et de mon Galaxy S20 Ultra.

Pour autant, une petite musique revient dans ma tête, et je me suis cette fois arrêté assez longuement sur l'iPhone 12 Pro Max en me disant qu'il pourrait bien être le cheval de Troie par lequel je rebasculerai à nouveau vers l'univers Apple, en l'accompagnant dans un second temps d'une iWatch, et peut-être même un peu plus...

En revanche, un point m'a alerté. Etant utilisateur quotidien et inconditionnel du dual-SIM (une SIM pro, une SIM perso, les deux chez Orange), je me prépare à migrer mon forfait Open actuel (Open Jet Fibre 100 Go) vers l'un des nouveaux forfaits compatibles 5G. Mais j'ai lu que dans le cas d'une utilisation à double SIM, l'iPhone 12 ne gérait pas la 5G sur aucune des deux SIM présentes, ce qui est clairement rédhibitoire pour moi 

Que pensez-vous de cette limitation qui ampute une partie des promesses du produit et faut-il du coup attendre son successeur fin 2021 ?

Merci par avance de vos avis et conseils


----------



## maxou56 (26 Octobre 2020)

http a dit:


> Que pensez-vous de cette limitation qui ampute une partie des promesses du produit et faut-il du coup attendre son successeur fin 2021 ?


Bonjour,
Il me semble avoir lu qu'une MAJ pourrait corrigé ça (??)

Edit: https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2020/10/...-limpasse-sur-la-5g-en-mode-double-sim-118351


----------



## http (26 Octobre 2020)

Merci @maxou56 . Je vais donc attendre d'ici la fin de l'année que cette mise à jour correctrice se manifeste... A défaut, je conserverai mon Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra 5G+4G.


----------



## Macounette (26 Octobre 2020)

http a dit:


> j'ai lu que dans le cas d'une utilisation à double SIM, l'iPhone 12 ne gérait pas la 5G sur aucune des deux SIM présentes, ce qui est clairement rédhibitoire pour moi


Juste pour info, toutes les marques sauf 1-2 modèles chinois sont concernés par ce problème. Il est lié au modem de Qualcomm que Samsung, Apple, etc. utilisent


----------



## http (26 Octobre 2020)

@Macounette Je n'en suis pas aussi sûr. J'ai un Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra, compatible 5G, acheté en boutique Orange. Je l'utilise avec deux SIM physiques, une professionnelle, l'autre personnelle, les deux chez Orange. Et je peux parfaitement utiliser la SIM perso (par exemple) en 5G, tout en conservant la SIM pro en 4G, ou inversement.
Certes, je ne peux pas avoir les deux SIM simultanément en 5G, mais je ne suis pas au moins obligé de désactiver à chaque fois l'une des deux SIM pour que l'autre continue de se connecter en 5G.
Ce qui n'est pas le cas de cet iPhone 12 qui, lui, contraint à la désactivation de l'une des deux SIM afin que l'autre puisse accéder à la 5G.


----------



## Macounette (27 Octobre 2020)

http a dit:


> @Macounette Je n'en suis pas aussi sûr. J'ai un Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra, compatible 5G, acheté en boutique Orange. Je l'utilise avec deux SIM physiques, une professionnelle, l'autre personnelle, les deux chez Orange. Et je peux parfaitement utiliser la SIM perso (par exemple) en 5G, tout en conservant la SIM pro en 4G, ou inversement.
> Certes, je ne peux pas avoir les deux SIM simultanément en 5G, mais je ne suis pas au moins obligé de désactiver à chaque fois l'une des deux SIM pour que l'autre continue de se connecter en 5G.
> Ce qui n'est pas le cas de cet iPhone 12 qui, lui, contraint à la désactivation de l'une des deux SIM afin que l'autre puisse accéder à la 5G.


OK, ce n'est pas exactement le même fonctionnement, mais in fine, le résultat est le même: une seule SIM à la fois peut accéder à la 5G.


----------



## http (27 Octobre 2020)

Non ce n'est pas le même fonctionnement. le S20 Ultra, connecté en 5G, continue de recevoir des appels, ou d'en émettre, et de recevoir des SMS, ou d'en émettre, sur la seconde SIM, sans avoir à la désactiver.
L'iPhone 12 est beaucoup plus limité: il faut désactiver l'une des deux SIM pour permettre à l'autre d'activer la 5G, ce qui a pour conséquence de ne plus pouvoir recevoir d'appels, ou d'en émettre, ou de recevoir des SMS, ou d'en émettre, sur la seconde SIM, puisqu'elle est désactivée.

Résultat à l'usage qui n'est donc absolument pas le même...


----------



## Macounette (27 Octobre 2020)

http a dit:


> Non ce n'est pas le même fonctionnement. le S20 Ultra, connecté en 5G, continue de recevoir des appels, ou d'en émettre, et de recevoir des SMS, ou d'en émettre, sur la seconde SIM, sans avoir à la désactiver.
> L'iPhone 12 est beaucoup plus limité: il faut désactiver l'une des deux SIM pour permettre à l'autre d'activer la 5G, ce qui a pour conséquence de ne plus pouvoir recevoir d'appels, ou d'en émettre, ou de recevoir des SMS, ou d'en émettre, sur la seconde SIM, puisqu'elle est désactivée.
> 
> Résultat à l'usage qui n'est donc absolument pas le même...


C'est juste! merci pour ces précisions.


----------



## touba (27 Octobre 2020)

http a dit:


> L'iPhone 12 est beaucoup plus limité: il faut désactiver l'une des deux SIM pour permettre à l'autre d'activer la 5G, ce qui a pour conséquence de ne plus pouvoir recevoir d'appels, ou d'en émettre, ou de recevoir des SMS, ou d'en émettre, sur la seconde SIM, puisqu'elle est désactivée


Autant dire que l'iphone 12 n'est pas double-SIM... C'est presque pareil.


----------



## http (27 Octobre 2020)

Absolument.
Je croise les doigts pour que ce correctif logiciel arrive dès que possible, en priant pour que la limitation ne soit pas hardware...
Autant je peux très bien faire avec un mode 5G+4G, autant un mode 5G+inactif est pour moi absolument rédhibitoire.
Je conditionnerai mon achat de l'iPhone 12 Pro Max à la résolution de ce problème, sinon Samsung aura encore mes sous


----------



## Macounette (27 Octobre 2020)

touba a dit:


> Autant dire que l'iphone 12 n'est pas double-SIM... C'est presque pareil.


Même chose avec les Pixel de Google, si j'en crois l'article précédemment cité !


----------



## http (27 Octobre 2020)

@Macounette Oui. Google a au moins l'honnêteté de documenter ce point dans les pages support liées à la fonction:
https://support.google.com/pixelphone/answer/9449293?hl=fr

D'autres feraient bien de s'en inspirer à minima, par respect pour les clients…


----------



## Macounette (27 Octobre 2020)

http a dit:


> @Macounette Oui. Google a au moins l'honnêteté de documenter ce point dans les pages support liées à la fonction:
> https://support.google.com/pixelphone/answer/9449293?hl=fr
> 
> D'autres feraient bien de s'en inspirer à minima, par respect pour les clients…


On est bien d'accord. C'est dommage.


----------

